# se traler, s'étraler



## DearPrudence

Bonjour à tous 

Voilà, j'ai sorti "*se traler*" et j'ai eu la surprise de ne pas être comprise. Donc, est-ce un nouveau mot (bas ?) normand ou d'autres régions connaissent-elles aussi ce mot ?

Pour information, à l'encre invisible, voici un synonyme : tomber

(ma liste s'allonge )

Merci


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour DearPrudence,
"Traler" est inconnu vers chez moi ( où on a plutôt tendance à  _s'espatarrer _plutôt  )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut DP 

Ton traler est inconnu au bataillon chez moi.
Ici serait plutôt s'estramasser...


----------



## Benoît abroad

Jamais entendu non plus....


----------



## itka

C'est sans doute un mot normand... Inconnu dans le sud-est.


----------



## Oh là là

D’après la discussion j’ai compris que la plupart des participants du forum ne savent pas ce que c’est se traler. Mais  qu’est-ce que s’est _s'espatarrer_ ? Ou c'est une blague que je n'ai pas comprise?


----------



## Calamitintin

Inconnu chez moi aussi. On dit se casser la margoulette, ou se ramasser, ou se vautrer, tout simplement.


----------



## Grop

Oh là là said:


> Mais  qu’est-ce que s’est_ s'espatarrer _?



Visiblement, un verbe qui veut dire tomber, mais qui se dit dans le Sud-Ouest. Sans doute d'origine occitane, de même que s'estramasser.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Se traler_ m'est entièrement inconnu. Et citer _s'espatarrer_ ou _s'estramasser_ comme synonymes ne m'a pas vraiment aidé... Donc merci à Calamitintin pour _se casser la margoulette_ - enfin du vrai bon français que je l'ai compris !


----------



## itka

Et prendre un bon vieux_ billet de par terre_ ?  On disait ça dans ma jeunesse, mais je ne sais pas si les jeunes générations emploient encore ce doux euphémisme !


----------



## Grop

JeanDeSponde said:


> Et citer _s'espatarrer_ ou _s'estramasser_ comme synonymes ne m'a pas vraiment aidé... Donc merci à Calamitintin pour _se casser la margoulette_ - enfin du vrai bon français que je l'ai compris !



Rhalala, ces francimants () ! _S'espatarrer_ est pourtant facile à comprendre, voyons!

Personnellement, je me _viande_, me _vautre_, me _gamelle_, me _boîte_, me _ramasse_* (je dois en avoir beaucoup d'autres) mais je ne connais pas _se prendre un bon vieux billet de par terre_.

* surement un cousin de _s'estramasser_.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

itka said:


> Et prendre un bon vieux_ billet de par terre_ ?


(Je crois qu'on écrit ça _un billet de *parterre*_ - étymologie théâtreuse...)

[Effectivement, le TLF cite Balzac à ma rescousse :
_Ah! Mon Dieu! cria la Cibot, qué qu'il arrive? Il me semble que c'est monsieur qui vient de prendre un *billet *__de parterre!...
_(_Le Cousin Pons, _1847)]


----------



## itka

JeanDeSponde said:


> (Je crois qu'on écrit ça _un billet de *parterre*_ - étymologie théâtreuse...)


Je ne l'ai jamais vu écrit !  ...mais j'ai toujours interprété ça comme un jeu de mots un billet de_ parterre _(théâtre) / un billet de _par terre_ (gamelle)... Je ne sais pas du tout qui a inventé ça ni si ça se dit partout... Grop, qui pourtant est mon voisin (pas de palier mais presque) ne connaît pas...


----------



## Oh là là

Cette expression existe même dans le dictionnaire russo-français : prendre un billet de par terre, s'étaler par terre; se casser la figure, piquer un parterre.


----------



## DearPrudence

Calamitintin said:


> Inconnu chez moi aussi. On dit se casser la margoulette, ou se ramasser, ou se vautrer, tout simplement.


Oui, je dis ça aussi.
J'ai d'ailleurs entendu "se croûter" hier. Et de nouveau, personne ne connaissait "se traler" 

Bon, je ne sais pas quand je parlerai bien français, moi  

Merci à tous en tout cas. Et si des personnes connaissent, histoire que je me sente mois seule...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour DP 

Loin de moi l'idée de te faire traler un peu plus dans le désespoir, mais je ne connais pas se traler, non plus .
Tu pourrais peut-être aller faire du skate avec tes potes qui ont l'air de connaître !  (en ignorant le conseil de Glouglou qui te propose de chercher plutôt "se branler"  ).


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, j'ai vu ça 

Par contre, dans les mots du patois normand, bon, il y en a des "normaux" dans le lot, alors, je me méfie un peu...


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne connais pas le *verbe* _traler_ non plus, mais au Québec on a le *nom* _trâlée_ (je suis étonnée de le trouver dans la TLFI) qui signifie troupe/ribambelle. 
Par ex. _Nos aieules avaient des trâlées d'enfants._

Quant à tomber, je connais bien _se ramasser/se casser (ou se péter) la margoulette_. Mais pas _s'espatarrer/s'estramasser._

Et je parie que vous ne connaissez pas tous: _Piquer une fouille / prendre un débarque. _


> piquer, prendre une fouille : [Québec] [Familier]
> faire une mauvaise chute.
> [Figuré] encaisser un échec important auquel on ne s’attendait pas.
> prendre une débarque: [Québec] [Familier]
> faire une vilaine chute, tomber; subir une perte importante suite à de mauvaises transactions financières; subir un échec. Jean a pris une débarque dans l’escalier de la piscine hors terre. Ses actions ont pris une débarque.


----------



## jprr

DearPrudence said:


> Oui, je dis ça aussi.
> J'ai d'ailleurs entendu "se croûter" hier. Et de nouveau, personne ne connaissait "se traler"
> [..]
> Merci à tous en tout cas. Et si des personnes connaissent, histoire que je me sente mois seule...


Ben... si ça peut te consoler je ne suis pas un pratiquant fervant de "se traler" ou "se croûter", mais ça ne me fait pas sursauter non plus et je sais de quoi on parle.
Je ne sais d'ailleurs pas d'où je les tiens -  je me perds un peu dans les strates accumulées au cours des diverses mutations. 
Dans la panoplie il me semble qu'il manque prendre un gadin. Non ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Plus de 12 ans plus tard, j'ai maintenant un livre de régionalismes normands qui le répertorie, mais sous "*étraler*".
On le trouver également dans ce livre, qui ose dire "Tomber, s'étaler de tout son long. *Même signification au Canada*."


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce verbe m'est totalement inconnu et je n'en aurais même pas deviné le sens avant de lire ce fil.

En Normandie, vous conjuguez donc curieusement l'infinitif passé _être allé_ : _je m'étralé, tu t'étralé, il s'étralé_… Et, pour toi : _il s'est tralé_. 

Blague à part, _s'étraler_ semble être un régionalisme, mais qu'en est-il de _se traler_ ? Est-ce une déformation de _s'étraler_ ou est-ce un DearPrudencisme ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je cite la définition complète de Calaméo, trouvée en cache :  


> étraler (s) : (verbe issu du vieux français estaler au XIIe siècle: donnée uneplace, issu lui-même du latine stal : position ou du francique stal : emplacement. ) Tomber, s étaler de tout son long. Même signification au Canada.


 Je ne connaissais pas plus le verbe sous cette forme et je ne l'ai pas trouvé non plus dans Antidote, qui a l'habitude de citer les régionalismes.   

Mais il est grand, le Canada. Peut-être que quelqu'un, quelque part, connait des Canadiens ou Québécois qui disent  _s'étraler._

Par ailleurs, j'ai souvent constaté depuis que je participe à ce forum -  bientôt 15 ans - que bien des régionalismes québécois nous viennent des pionniers de Normandie.


----------



## Zorm

Je ne connais pas non plus ce verbe
Je dirais plutôt _se ramasser_, _se gaméler_


----------



## DearPrudence

Maître Capello said:


> Blague à part, _s'étraler_ semble être un régionalisme, mais qu'en est-il de _se traler_ ? Est-ce une déformation de _s'étraler_ ou est-ce un DearPrudencisme ?


J'ai mis du temps à retrouver la discussion que j'avais eue il y a quelques mois au détour d'un sujet sur les régionalismes, mais j'ai retrouvé un congénère sur un réseau social qui dit "traler" aussi, et non "étraler".


Maître Capello said:


> En Normandie, vous conjuguez donc curieusement l'infinitif passé _être allé_ : _je m'étralé, tu t'étralé, il s'étralé_… Et, pour toi : _il s'est tralé_.


Oui, on est comme ça chez nous ! On pisse sur le Bescherelle en criant vive l'Empereur !  
Et donc, pour info, "*il s'est tralé*" et "*je me suis tralé*".
Mon congénère suggère que "je me suis étralé" est devenu "je me suis tralé" avec "notre façon bien normande de bouffer les syllabes" (cette affirmation n'engage qu'elle ).


----------



## iuytr

Entendu et sans doute utilisé se traler avec le sens tomber, se vautrer au lycée dans la région parisienne il y a assez longtemps (il s'est tralé en mobylette, ça donne une idée de l'époque ). Aucune idée de l'origine, il y avait beaucoup de mélange et un vocabulaire développé dans un petit groupe avec beaucoup d'argot.
J'ai questionné un jeune (25 ans)  qui vit en Bretagne, il connait aussi et estime que c'est répandu parmi ses potes.


----------



## DearPrudence

Wow, j'étais une jeune Parisienne branchée sans le savoir, et j'ai peut-être lancé la mode chez nos jeunes Bretons !  
La seule Bretonne que j'avais sous la main, d'une trentaine d'années, ne connaissait pas non plus.
Bon, je me sens moins seule maintenant, mais je suis surprise tout de même.


----------

